# Kettlebell Training in Avon, New Jersey



## lhommedieu (Jan 13, 2004)

Recommended by my teacher, Bill Schettino, whose advice is always on the mark:



> -----Forwarded Message-----
> From: kettlebells@cox.net
> Sent: Jan 8, 2004 4:56 PM
> To: estacadanyc@earthlink.net
> ...


----------

